# First closet grow with bag seed



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, just thought i'd try growing one plant for starters, see how it turns out.Fingers crossed for female. My plant is currently 30 days old, I am using two 26w cool white cfls, Alltreat Farms premium flowering soil, and a lil Plant Prod fert. Any advice, comments, questions would be greatly appreciated. I love this site!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

BCBUDZ420 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just thought i'd try growing one plant for starters, see how it turns out.Fingers crossed for female. The plants are currently 30 days old, I am using two 26w cool white cfls, Alltreat Farms premium flowering soil, and a lil Plant Prod fert. Any advice, comments, questions would be greatly appreciated. I love this site!


well first of all welcome to MP. two good luck with ur grow. i hope u will put up some pics soon. if u can. would love to see the critters. u say ur gonna try one plant? cause u say in ur post plants and they are 30 days old do u have more than one lol well anyways good luck hope to see ya around peace


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey StickyBudz, yeah it's only one plant. Here it is.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

wow she looks great man do u know what strain?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 10, 2007)

pretty darn nice for only 2 26w. If you can, maybe even add a few more. Are you going to flower under cfls or will you be buying an hps?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't know what kinda strain it is, just had some seeds from a good bag a while ago. I am going to flower under soft white cfls just because this is my first ever grow, and I already have the lights.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone know when alternating nodes start?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 11, 2007)

If anyone has experience flowering with CFLs please give me a holler


----------



## NDS (Apr 11, 2007)

BCBUDZ420 said:
			
		

> Anyone know when alternating nodes start?



I normally see them after 4-6 weeks of veg time.  Some strains show sooner, others later.  



> If anyone has experience flowering with CFLs please give me a holler



What ya wanna know?  I've never used them as an only light source but have added them to a 150 or 250 hps grow.

For every 2 bulbs of 2200k I had, there was 1 around 5000k-6500k.  You can go with only 2200k bulbs, but I like the mixed spectrum idea.

CFLs dont have good penetration into the canopy, maybe 4" at the best (meaning beyond 4" from the tip of the plant, you'll notice a real degradation in bud density).  Techniques like LST, topping or SCROG make the most of the CFLs light and tend to produce larger harvests under them.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the good info NDS. How many CFLs would be sufficient to get me through the flowering stage? What do you think of my plant so far, growing at a decent rate??


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2007)

Two 2700k cfls should be more than enough for one plant.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 11, 2007)

noodles said:
			
		

> Two 2700k cfls should be more than enough for one plant.


 
Hey Noodles, so you think two will be good enough for flowering? Do you grow with CFLs??


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you're going to need a lot more 2700k cfls than just two of them. Otherwise your buds wont be nice and tight. DKM flowered with 8 27w cfls between 3 plants. Just to give you an idea. Check the link below to see his results. The more light you have the denser, tighter, and bigger your yield will be. 

here's DKM's thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10952


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 12, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I think you're going to need a lot more 2700k cfls than just two of them. Otherwise your buds wont be nice and tight. DKM flowered with 8 27w cfls between 3 plants. Just to give you an idea. Check the link below to see his results. The more light you have the denser, tighter, and bigger your yield will be.
> 
> here's DKM's thread
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10952


 
Thanks for the reply, DKMs buds didn't look too shabby, quite nice actually. So I guess side lighting whith CFLs while flowering would be quite benificial?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics of Mary Jane (wishful thinking) at 33 days old. It's really starting to turn into quite the bush, lots of new growth coming out of the middle. It's currently 7 and a half inches tall, and has 9 nodes.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 13, 2007)

prety nice plant props to you and i flower with cfl and it work very well before hid lights your parents and mines usto grow with cfl and they usto produce them good weed


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 13, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> prety nice plant props to you and i flower with cfl and it work very well before hid lights your parents and mines usto grow with cfl and they usto produce them good weed


 
What kinda lights do you use when flowering, cool white, soft white, or mixed?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for replying so quickly 3 patas. How many grows have you done?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 13, 2007)

1st groth


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 14, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> 1st groth


 
Right on man, keep on keepin on!:headbang2:


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 14, 2007)

nice plant man !!! i use  2 -  CFL's , and 3 - 4' fluros , i am just starting out but things are going good , i HOPE to have several bushes like yours . i use the 4'ers  to get the penetration to the lower leaves they are saying CFL's dont give . but that is only the case if you use just TOP lighting . wish i had more  info to help ya but yours looks great !  keep on keepin on man !  PEACE 


check out my journal maybe we can compare

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11513


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2007)

Ive used cfls for my entire grow. Currently flowering 6 females in their 2nd and 3rd week. They say around 3000-5000 lumens or something like that for one square foot. So for 1 plant 2 should work good or maybe get 3 if you like. 2 warm 2700k cfls should be putting out around 3,600 lumens. I have about 12,000-13,000 lumens in my closet. Hope this helps 

Later


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2007)

3 plants equal 8 bulbs 1 plant 2 bulbs that would be the same as DKM


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 14, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> nice plant man !!! i use 2 - CFL's , and 3 - 4' fluros , i am just starting out but things are going good , i HOPE to have several bushes like yours . i use the 4'ers to get the penetration to the lower leaves they are saying CFL's dont give . but that is only the case if you use just TOP lighting . wish i had more info to help ya but yours looks great ! keep on keepin on man ! PEACE
> 
> 
> check out my journal maybe we can compare
> ...


 
Thanks for the compliment man! I have seen your journal, and yours are coming along quite nicely also. I wish you the best!:headbang2:


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks alot for the info Noodles, I'd like to get 3 or 4 CFLs for flowering. Your help is very much appreciated, and I encourage anyone else who has suggestions and help to keep it comin'. People on this site are quite courteous and helpful!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking good man.  Keep it goin!


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey everybody, here we are at day 36. My plant is currently 9 inches tall with 11 nodes, growing pretty good I think and is quite stinky. Here are some new pics from today, just wondering if it's showing its sex yet???


----------



## Bubby (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm digging those stem shots, they're gorgeous!
Check out this article for sexing: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026
I think you have some pre-flowers there. :fly:


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

i dont think so but the real bushy one looks like a girl so good luck


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wondering if it'd be too soon to take a clone from my plant? Just want to clone it and put it under 12/12 lighting.


----------



## Firepower (Apr 19, 2007)

just remember no more than 1/3 of the plant, 11 nodes? i would clip a couple just not too many.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well here is my plant at day 39 of veg. I had to move my plant from my closet shelf as it has just gotten too big for it. I've built a new box, lined it with emergency blankets, and have put it in a new closet. Hopefully the blankets work out alright, or else I'll just paint the box flat white. Gonna try and get some side lighting in there also. So here are some new pics of my new ghetto setup.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey BC ! things are lookin good , DAM good ! and i like the new box , they will like thier new home . great pics of the stem , the nodes are so frikkin close together its amazing . I have shrubs around the house that dont look as good as yer plant . LOL  !   keep up what ever your doing cuz its workin . PEACE


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey thanks alot rollingstoned77. I won't be changin anything, just a couple more 26w cool white cfls on the sides.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 20, 2007)

hey my friend that one look like its goin to be a monster you go ahaed clon your monster but dont put your clon at 12/12 put your monster she is ready for flowering leave your clon in 24-7 you said you had problems with your space well if i was you i start flowering now cuz you goin to have promblems down the road they really grow amazing on flowering stage for you to have an idea if you start your baby at 15 inches she will finish at 3 feet


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful little bush ya got going there :aok:


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 20, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> you said you had problems with your space well if i was you i start flowering now cuz you goin to have promblems down the road they really grow amazing on flowering stage for you to have an idea if you start your baby at 15 inches she will finish at 3 feet


 
No I had problems with the first closet it was in because it was just on a shelf in there. Now i've moved it to a closet with more space, and have it at floor level.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Runbyhemp!:headbang:


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 21, 2007)

The flowering stage has begun! I gave my plant some water and then turned out the lights for the first time at 8pm on 4/20/07. This morning at 8am I switched out the 2 26watt cfls for 2 42watt soft white cfls that put out 2600 lumens each. Keepin' my fingers crossed for a girl!!eace:


----------



## 3patas (Apr 22, 2007)

hey thats good congra. i am hopingfor your plant to be a female good luck


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well here we are at day 44, day 5 of flowering. No real big change yet since switching lights to 12/12, little bit of stretching, upwards and outwards. No sign of sex yet. I gave my plant its first taste of flowering nutes this morning, used Plant Prod 15-30-15 at half strength. Anyways, here are the pics from this morning.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice man.  You keep those plants happy like they are now for a few more months and you will have some killer green!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 24, 2007)

looking very good proops and cros fingers hoping for female good luck


----------



## gangotri (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey BCBUDZ420, the stream looks a lot like skunk #1, I also think you will need more light for flowering but not much more than you have now as your plant is doing so well.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just postin' some new pics after day eight of flowering. Just wondering if anyone could determine the sex yet???


----------



## gangotri (Apr 27, 2007)

I can see somtn' that looks like a nostril but Im reallly not sure man.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 27, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> I can see somtn' that looks like a nostril but Im reallly not sure man.


 
Nostril???


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2007)

looks to me like a girl that tear looking sack = female congra. my friend


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks 3patas. Yes, I can finally say my plant is a girl! There has been lots of new growth since my last post, and white hairs are popping up everywhere. I really got lucky for only planting one bagseed! Well here are the pictures I took today on the 12th day of flowering.:guitar: :headbang2: :yay: :banana:


----------



## 3patas (May 1, 2007)

I told you  it was a girl  my frien good luck and keep it up


----------



## gangotri (May 1, 2007)

Congrats BCBUDZ!! Enjoy it!


----------



## DLtoker (May 1, 2007)

MMM.  You have to love having another lady around, eh?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement and support 3patas and gangotri! Yeah it is quite nice having another lady around DLtoker, especially a green lady!


----------



## 3patas (May 2, 2007)

BCBUDZ420 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement and support 3patas and gangotri! Yeah it is quite nice having another lady around DLtoker, especially a green lady!


 thats why we are here to help each other keep it up and remember anything i am here:aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 4, 2007)

Here's my girl on its 15th day of flowering. I had the lights a little too close to her and burned the tips of some of the leaves, but nothing serious. I can't believe how much they begin to stretch once changing the light period to 12/12. Here are the pics I snapped of her tonight.


----------



## 3patas (May 5, 2007)

hey my friend looks owesome thats nothing your baby will continue to grow until 1 or 2 weeks  before harvest and harvest takes about 8 to 9-1/2 weeks so you make the math just hit your lady with some flora nova remember a very weak solution peace out


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 11, 2007)

Well here she is at day 22 of flowering. I did some LST on her to restrict the height stretch and also to get my lights closer to the lower buds. The buds are coming along nicely and getting a little frosty, kinda tempted to clip a little bud and try it, but I won't. 
 :ciao: eace: Pics 2 and 8 are of the main cola.
Here are todays pics:


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

nice looking i told you it will grow more


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

looking beautiful. What size bucket is that btw?


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 12, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> looking beautiful. What size bucket is that btw?


 
Thanks. Umm it's a 13 litre bucket which is about 3.5 gallons


----------



## DeadlyEight (May 17, 2007)

Yeah she looks happy in there.  Very nice grow so far !


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 28, 2007)

Well its been awhile since my last post, and my plant has been on 12/12 since 4/20. The buds have turned a little orange and have grown a bit, and some of the lower leaves have been dying and falling off, but all in all things have been going pretty good. Here are the pics from today, just after watering. The last pic is of the main cola.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 29, 2007)

she looks damn good man good job, and u only useing 2 cfl's thats great. i got 2 flowering useing 6 cfl's . Tkae care of that fine lady u got ur self


----------



## 3patas (May 30, 2007)

BCBUDZ420 said:
			
		

> Well its been awhile since my last post, and my plant has been on 12/12 since 4/20. The buds have turned orange and have grown a bit, and some of the lower leaves have been dying and falling off, but all in all things have been going pretty good. Here are the pics from today, just after watering. The last pic is of the main cola.


good looking my friend you deserve some points for the jood job you have done keepit up check your points well done


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

Can you check my grow out and give me your [email protected]!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 6, 2007)

hey man i was wondering if u could answer this for me i wanna ask u if it is ok to put a 250 watt hps light in a 2ft by 2ft and 5ft high LITTLE room it kinda looks like yours anyway my question is would it get to HOT and might there be a chance of a FIRE and also what about HUMIDITY and any other problems i might encounture in the future so if u got this please send me a message or if anyone else reads this and knows what i should do please send me a message my user name is HYDRO333. PLEASE VERY URGENT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldnt...but i grow with CFLs for the same reason..i dont want to come home to a burned down house


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 6, 2007)

Will Cfl Light Bud The Plant In The Flowring Stage Cause I Heard It Wont.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey BCB  man those ladies are looking great whats the secret lol anyways how much longer til harvest? and if u need a hand chopping them ladies down let me know lol good luck bro peace


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Jun 7, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Will Cfl Light Bud The Plant In The Flowring Stage Cause I Heard It Wont.


 
CFLs will work for flowering,they seem to be working out alright for my first grow.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the props BluntFullOfKush and 3patas. Good luck with the grow BFOK, what strain are your plants, got a grow journal?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

nice looking plants,especially if youre using cfls,my friends grew some using cfl-s and a blacklight tube,with a fan.they came out awesome,some of the best smoke i ever tried too!!ALL they did was shorten the hours when flowering and used the same bulbs and everything turned out great!!!THE BUDS HAD PINK HAIRS AND WERE PURPLE<DELICIOUS AND VERY SMELLY SKUNKISH>>>


----------

